# Smallest Track circle question



## POPSCAN (Oct 20, 2012)

Hi All,

Can someone tell me how many curved track sections are needed to make the smallest diameter track circle? Prefer all plastiic or wood track from any manufacturer or any scale. Adult collector track or kid toy tracks 

This is for a experiment rolling a 2 3/4 inch steel ball around the circle by magnetic force so steel tracks are out. Aluminum, plastic, or wood only.

Your help greatly appreciated.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, I know that choo choo here has made circles of about 12" in HO, don't know exactly what track he used, but it was probably flex track.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

You can "prebend" flex track into a pretty tight circle. Choo Choo Greg explains here:

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=3931

TJ


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

I have had flex track down to 12r turns. Use Nickle Silver or Brass and it will not be magnetic. Steel as you said is.


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

I've bent Atlas Code 83 Flex Track down to a 6 inch radius.





 
I was even able to make a complete 6" radius circle out of one continuous piece of flex trac. That's the absolute fuctional limit.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

choo choo didn't mention that he also bent all his engines into 1/4 their normal size.


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Honestly Choo CHoo has the most interesting tiny cars and locos I've ever seen. They have a whimsical quality to them that is fascinating. Tiny works of art I'd call them. Outstanding work. pete


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

That's what happens when you visit the Brits' train modelling sites. 
Their delightful sense of whimsey is positively infectious.


----------

